# CSN Philly and TCN only way to get it



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

Only way to get CSN philly and TCN.

Is you need to live in philadelphia market. 

I have directv because I like the sports programming. the sports pack, and sports packages. 

But I also have the cheapest comcast cable package including HD service.


I have the directv premier i pay 130 including HD and dvr not including the sports packages i only have mlb EI and nhl CI so 160 each for both.

directv for year 1880

I pay about 45 amonth to comcast.

comcast 540

so im paying 2420 for TV a year

basically Im forced to pay an extra 550 bucks a year for 2 channels TCN and CSN.

so thats what you would pay if you had comcast. Everyone directv package is different.

god I'll be happy when I can get rid of comcast


----------

